
Nvidia  GeForce GTX Titan X with Pascal GP102 GPU Announced - chriskanan
http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-pascal-unleashed/
======
chriskanan
Does anyone know what "44 TOPS INT8 (new deep learning inferencing
instruction)" is referring to? Are they saying that it can do 44 thousand
operations per second in INT8 with some specialized integer based instructions
for deep neural networks? I'm just guessing here.

